# Fork Tip Shape And Band Life



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I see fork tips in different shapes like round on both sides, round only on the attachment side, almost flat tips etc.
What is the reason for one or the other?
Has it to do with band life?
The path of the ammo?
Hand slap?
I would appreciate your thoughts on this.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes, the idea is to give as little friction as possible. But no matter, the bands break at the pouch 90% of the time anyway.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I keep harping on this, but the bands breaking at the pouch is speeded up by tip design because of the pouch pushing the rubber into the tips and bruising it right in front of the pouch ties. Ramps on tips like Saunders slingshots will add life to bands at the pouch because of this action. The ramps make the slingshot bigger, so one must decide if he wants more band life of a more convenient size. Twisting the bands like dgui does also helps band life in a convenient size. My Nova Star has no ramps and gets great band life for the speed that I shot it at. -- Tex


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I like to add three random pictures of slingshot with three different kind on fork tips to illustrate what I mean.
What's the idea to do it a certain way?


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, Since I made that one on the top right, I can confidently say that there was no great scientific study that went into the design. The size was dictated by the finished width of the laminated blank minus the desired inside gap. The ziricote caps were put on as an afterthought to match the bottom of the handle, and were simply sanded flush with the sides of the fork, and then rounded and smoothed just enough to not cause band wear. It shot pretty well for me and the bands were not too tough to tie on, so I didn't mess with grooves or anything. Hopefully it's new owner would still agree.

What do you think, Duck?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

jskeen said:


> What do you think, Duck?


Ha I was just about to comment on that pic







.. good thing I saw Mighty Mouse and read on..

I agree.. no grooves are needed for that one, and the forks are rounded/smooth enough to not shorten my band life any different than my other slingers... (since that pic pops up a lot, I think I will have to make a video of it being shot







... shot I had it long enough and shot it many times)

My thoughts... grooves are a good addition for security.. especially the more rounded the tip is. as far as band life... sharp or abrupt edges can wear on the bands, but it also depends on your shooting style.

Like a couple have said.. bands tend to break at the pouch more than at the fork, but still a factor that shouldn't be ignored. alot of times its more on how you attach them and with what. i.e. rubber strips, string, cotton tape







..

as far as hand slaps and ammo path.. thats mostly controlled by the person holding the slinger....

LGD


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello


Tex-Shooter said:


> I keep harping on this, but the bands breaking at the pouch is speeded up by tip design because of the pouch pushing the rubber into the tips and bruising it right in front of the pouch ties.


I have the same observation.

How about hand slaps with OTT mounts?
I have read somewhere on the forum that you can get more hand slaps when the grooves are further from the tips and less when they are closer.
Cheers
Rafał


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> What do you think, Duck?
> Ha I was just about to comment on that pic
> 
> 
> ...


LGD
[/quote]

"Ere now, No need to be calling names. Mighty Mouse is a bloody wanker!

DangerMouse's the name, Adventure's the game. Thank you very much.

You obviously need to brush up on your imaginary rodents dude


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

_*Don't worry "Danger" mouse. I'll save the day!*_


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

There are several ways to get rid of hand slaps on OTT style. 1) Larger ammo helps 2) Tilting the fork tips forward helps 3) Wingshooter's center of the tip design helps 4) Grooves close to the tips helps 5) A small or light pouch helps 6) Tip design helps 7) Not over sizing bands helps 8) rotating the pouch helps 9) Extended forks helps 10) Gloves or a guard helps 11) shorter band length helps -- Now having said that, I shoot OTT style and don't get any appreciable hand slaps with any slingshot that I shoot. On my classics I shoot about 190 FPS with a standard lockout, or if shooting faster speeds, I shoot a semi-butterfly style. I can shoot my Shooting Stars at any speed that I want without any appreciable hand slaps. I believe that there is no perfect slingshot or style, but it is just what butters your corn. -- Tex


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

Question as some members know I just finished a slingshot with spanish style loops made from paracord instead of attaching bands directly to the forks,it's banded with double tbg 25/20 taper with a small pouch attached directly to the bands by wraping the pouch end around the band ends as opposed to tieing them in place, the ammo I use is 9.5 steel and my draw is appox 28" I've only got 150 shoots off with this set up and am constantly checking for band ware or pouch tears nothing so far.Has any one used a setup like this for a extended amount of time and if so could they let me know what to expect,either with the bands pouch or loops. Thanks Richard P.S. hope this is not considered off topic


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

inkspot said:


> Question as some members know I just finished a slingshot with spanish style loops made from paracord instead of attaching bands directly to the forks,it's banded with double tbg 25/20 taper with a small pouch attached directly to the bands by wraping the pouch end around the band ends as opposed to tieing them in place, the ammo I use is 9.5 steel and my draw is appox 28" I've only got 150 shoots off with this set up and am constantly checking for band ware or pouch tears nothing so far.Has any one used a setup like this for a extended amount of time and if so could they let me know what to expect,either with the bands pouch or loops. Thanks Richard P.S. hope this is not considered off topic


 Why so much band for such light ammo. You'll get the same speed with a single layer with that taper and more band life due to a better balance of power.


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Treefork yes I realize that, the heavy band setup has more to do with the loops and the way that I attached them, then speed and ammo right now.I've never built a slingshot with loops before so I fiigured that I wanted to test them to fail if possible in the basement range before taking it outside, to see if the way I attached them is going to be sucessful for the long term.This is one of the ressons that I've been constantly checking everything after every few shots.After I attached the bands to the loops I put the slingshot in my vice and drew the bands back as far as possible and with paracord tied the pouch end to a steel post and left it for 24hrs to see if the loops would pull free or move under stress.They held and I couldn't find any indication of movement on the loop attachment so now I've been checking for wear at the point where the paracord enters the top of the fork.Once I've finished with the testing I will be putting a lighter band set on.I am open to any suggestions


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Tex-Shooter said:


> There are several ways to get rid of hand slaps on OTT style. 1) Larger ammo helps 2) Tilting the fork tips forward helps 3) Wingshooter's center of the tip design helps 4) Grooves close to the tips helps 5) A small or light pouch helps 6) Tip design helps 7) Not over sizing bands helps 8) rotating the pouch helps 9) Extended forks helps 10) Gloves or a guard helps 11) shorter band length helps -- Now having said that, I shoot OTT style and don't get any appreciable hand slaps with any slingshot that I shoot. On my classics I shoot about 190 FPS with a standard lockout, or if shooting faster speeds, I shoot a semi-butterfly style. I can shoot my Shooting Stars at any speed that I want without any appreciable hand slaps. I believe that there is no perfect slingshot or style, but it is just what butters your corn. -- Tex


No.6) on your comment mentioned the 'tip design helps'. How does a round tip or a flat tip affects the shooting? Would be nice to see some high speed tests.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Depends largely on the shooter and his way of shooting, so there is input needed from a lot of different shooters. -- Tex


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Depends largely on the shooter and his way of shooting, so there is input needed from a lot of different shooters. -- Tex


This is what I hoped for.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

But tips still make a difference! -- Tex


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Tex-Shooter said:


> But tips still make a difference! -- Tex


You're right. I watched Bill Hays video again and he mentions that a flat fork tip reduces handslap.




I wish we'll get more input from shooters.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

And band life also. -- Tex


----------

